# Gas Tank Drain Plug



## TBuck1967 (Dec 27, 2016)

I have 1967 GTO with original gas tank. I recently, had to remove the tank only to find the sending unit sock damaged and more rust in the tank than I care to describe. I'd like to replace/refurbish the tank, but I believe a drain plug would benefit the driving habits I have. Does anyone know of a replacement tank with a drain plug already installed? Or, is there a kit anyone would recommend?


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Not aware of any tanks with drain plugs. My orig tank was a mess, so I got a stainless steel tank and sending unit for my '67. I think it is in there 3 years or so. I put Stabil in if I think I won't be driving it for awhile. For a drain plug to be effective it would have to be at the low spot. Then what do you do with the gas? I'd consider a pump of some kind to take the gas out the filler neck directly into a can. Here's link to the photo of the tank installation. 2 things. The stainless steel straps were too short because they had been doubled over in the wrong place. The fitting for the power wire on the new sending unit was for a push plug while the orig was threaded. Both problems discovered when it was too late to stop. Reused the steel straps, and cobbled together a connector to attach the power wire. GTO Tank by pjw1967 | Photobucket


----------



## shader (Sep 7, 2016)

The reproduction tanks don’t have drain plugs and there is no “specific kit” to install one. Before improved gasoline production processes and the use of filters, the tanks had drain plugs to drain the water; think this done through the 1940’s. However, they caused more problems than they were worth and eventually eliminated.

If corrosion is concern, do as pjw1967 suggests and get a stainless tank and use gas stabilizers. 

If you’re intent on installing a plug : http://www.ruffstuffspecialties.com But as indicated, this needs to be in a low spot and also competently welded in place.


----------



## TBuck1967 (Dec 27, 2016)

Thank you for the reply. I am going to pursue a stainless steel tank now. Where did you get yours from?


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

TBuck1967 said:


> Thank you for the reply. I am going to pursue a stainless steel tank now. Where did you get yours from?


65-67 GTO STAINLESS gas tank 3/8" 2-line sending unit & STAINLESS strap kit | eBay

If you only have a single fuel line, contact them as they may be able to substitute a single line sending unit. I would recommend that you Google 1967 GTO stainless steel gas tank. Some of the big parts houses sell them now. Call them to discuss the short strap issue and the wire connection issue. Though it's likely they all have the same supplier in Taiwan. Don't forget to use the tar paper on top of the tank. You can get that too from Ames, etc. There is or was a special tool to install the sending unit. Not having one, my brother and I spent 20 mins screwing with it to get the tines under the clips. Be really careful with that.


----------

